
Java – What is the volatile keyword useful for - peter_d_sherman
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/106591/what-is-the-volatile-keyword-useful-for
======
okareaman
There was just an interesting article mentioning the correct use of volatile
on r/programming [https://software.rajivprab.com/2018/04/29/myths-
programmers-...](https://software.rajivprab.com/2018/04/29/myths-programmers-
believe-about-cpu-caches/)

